# 3 killed in crash north of Sioux Lookout



## old medic (9 Nov 2009)

Three killed in Cat Lake air crash
Lake of the Woods Enterprise - Kenora ON. 
Posted By Enterprise Staff
Posted 8 hours ago
copy at: http://www.lotwenterprise.com/ArticleDisplay.aspx?e=2167541



> A pilot and two passengers are dead following an air crash in dense bush country approximately 22 kilometres south of Cat Lake. The remote First Nation is located 180 kilometres north of Sioux Lookout.
> 
> Transportation Safety Board spokesman John Cottreau confirmed all three people aboard the Lockhart Air Services Cessna 310 twin engine aircraft were killed in the incident.
> 
> ...


----------

